# Adding Preware Apps/Overclocking



## RaggaJack (Aug 22, 2011)

If you add apps to make your touchpad run faster/smoother and overclock your device in the mean time while waiting for android will that have any affect when porting android over?


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

no, why would it

you will probably need to add preware to port it (its not like the porting software is going over the hp store)

i would suggest it, its soooo simple,

im sure u can find links yourself but this is a pretty good "got a touchpad now what?" tutorial list

http://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/hp_touchpad


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Overclock to 1.7
http://www.infogenra.com/how-to-overclock-your-hp-touchpad.html


----------

